# fargen bzgl norco ATOMIC 2009



## rfgs (26. Januar 2010)

hallo allerseits!

wie groß fällt denn ein 09er atomic generell aus,sprich sind die rahmen eher zu den länger ausfallenden zu rechnen oder eher zu gedrungeneren?
es werden/wurden ja nur 2 rahmengrößen angeboten S nund M .
ich bin 1,88m groß,reicht da die rahmengröße M aus?
ich möchte nicht beengt auf dem rad stehen,es wird nur zum berabfahren benutzt.

war der atomic rahmen auch von diesem rückruf 2009 betroffen?

möchte irgendwer verkaufen,oder haben sie bei wittich evtl noch etwas auf lager?

grüße


----------



## rfgs (26. Januar 2010)

oh jetzt hab ich gerade gelesen,dass der 09er rahmen auch betroffen ist 

trotzdem die anderen fragen sind noch offen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2010)

Bin 1,84 m groß und habe ein Atomik in M. Ich fühle mich echt wohl darauf. Und nein, ich verkaufe es nicht. MEINS!


----------



## rfgs (8. Juni 2010)

soderla,jetzt hat mein 09er atomik den ersten parkbesuch hinter sich und es hat seine sache gut gemacht!
punkte bzgl material, die mir schon beim kauf leicht im magen lagen sind die felgen und bremsen, haben sich leider bewahrheitet.
felgen haben trotz sorgfältiger vorbereitung(gleichmäßig speichenspannung erhöhen)kleine achten.
die jucy 3 ist in einer gewissen fahrergewichtsklasse und strecke nicht der knaller.
die kurbeln hätte man lieber gleich in 165mm länge verbauen sollen.
angenehme punkte:
die kendas sind meine ersten und sie haben mich voll und ganz positiv überrascht!
front und heck harmonieren gut.
tiefes tretlager,flacher LW,trotzdem kein panzerfahrgefühl(evtl das gewicht hehe).
die naben machen echt nen super eindruck.
für einen großen menschen ist die front angenehm von der höhe, nicht zu hoch oder zu flach,ein angenehmes mittelding.
rundum für den preis ein gelungenes rad! 

ein paar punkte gibt es bei denen ich gerne noch andere meinungen hören würde.
-wird die hinterbau kinematik progressiver bei 200mm einstellung? mir kommt da die orginal verbaute feder zu hart vor!
- die iscg aufnahme ist old oder 05 ?
-der steuersatz ist vollintegriert?

grüße

roland


----------



## rfgs (11. Juni 2010)

da ist ja was los hier


----------

